

Ask YC: What are the command line tools you can't live without? - jrsims

Obviously, tools like 'ls' will be in everyone's repertoire. Looking for some possibly obscure or under-utilized tools here.
======
dkokelley
Probably doesn't count, but I sure like that "sudo" command in Ubuntu.

~~~
kajecounterhack
Sudo make me a sandwich. (xkcd reference)

------
mronge
I love "open" on Mac OS X.

~~~
foonamefoo
gnome-open for gnome users

~~~
tuukkah
Generic commands that use /etc/mailcap: see, edit, print, compose

socat is the swiss army knife that just about lets you forget everything's not
a file:

$ socat readline: file:/dev/ttyS0,crnl,crtscts,echo=0 # interact with a serial
port

$ socat readline: tcp:google.com:80 # interact with a tcp port

$ socat tcp-listen:1234,fork exec:cat # a forking cat service

------
ivank
du -h --max-depth=1 <dir>

apt-cache search --names-only <name>

less -S

free -m

time

host

------
makecheck
xargs; say, a fast replacement for a find-exec: % find <whatever> -print0 |
xargs -0 <command>

------
whalesalad
lynx, top, "curl -O <url>" on my mac since it doesn't come with wget (who's
dumb idea was that?)

~~~
jrsims
Install macports and you can add wget, as well as elinks and many others.

<http://www.macports.org/>

------
mixmax
none.

Some of us have moved away from some of these arcane methods of interaction.

They call it progress you know...

:-)

------
tapostrophemo
tree

------
billroberts
mysql>

